# Jeb Bush Leads in the GOP Money Race



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeb Bush appears to be leading in the money race for presidency, due to GOP financial backers.  http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...84f27c35_story.html?postshare=481423858802017


"Jeb Bush’s money juggernaut is far eclipsing the efforts of his would-be rivals for the 2016 GOP presidential nomination, putting his two political committees on pace to amass an unprecedented sum of tens of millions of dollars by early spring.

The former Florida governor’s overwhelming dominance in the race to line up financial backers has come at a speed that has impressed longtime Republican money players, who say wealthy party backers have rapidly migrated to Bush since 2012 nominee Mitt Romney decided against another White House run two weeks ago.

At one Manhattan fundraiser for Bush at the Park Avenue home of private-equity titan Henry Kravis this week, about 25 attendees paid a minimum of $100,000 each just to get in the door. It’s one of six events for Bush’s PACs — including one next weekend in Palm Beach — with such a price tag.

“I think they will come up with an eye-popping figure,” said veteran GOP fundraiser Fred Malek.

Bush’s press for dollars has been so intense — averaging one fundraiser a day — that his Republican competitors do not even claim they can compete at his level and acknowledge that he is the unrivaled financial leader.

“Are they raising a lot of money? Yeah,” said Ray Washburne, a Dallas real estate developer who is heading efforts to solicit contributions for Gov. Chris Christie’s new political committee. “We’re in the making-friends stage.”

“Money does not buy elections,” Washburne added. “Look at Hillary and Obama back going into ’08 — she had all the money and he had none.”

Despite Bush’s robust lead, party strategists and fundraisers agree that there is still plenty of room for his rivals to maneuver because of the changed nature of this year’s money primary. Super PACs that can raise unlimited donations have already been embraced by the expected candidates, allowing them to scoop up massive contributions before their campaigns officially launch. 

And the pool of potential givers has greatly expanded in the last several years, as the freewheeling era of big-money groups has attracted a new class of political donors."


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh Gawd!  Not another one.  First it's "no new taxes, read my lips", the "the decider" and now another one?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeb held a fund raiser this weekend at the Park Avenue home of the equity mogul Henry Kravis..  The admission price?   $100,000 a person!.....  I think this was a message sent to his primary opponants...


----------



## darroll (Feb 13, 2015)

Now you know who to bash now.
It's ok to bash a white guy.................... but bash a black and you are a racist.

  Racist is not even a word.
  It’s a crybaby lullaby.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

darroll said:


> Now you know who to bash now.
> It's ok to bash a white guy.................... but bash a black and you are a racist.
> 
> Racist is not even a word.
> It’s a crybaby lullaby.



Darroll, Umm that doesn't even apply, does it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

I heard on conservative talk radio that many didn't care for Jeb Bush, because he was too moderate.  Is he more moderate than the other potential candidates for GOP?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard on conservative talk radio that many didn't care for Jeb Bush, because he was too moderate.  Is he more moderate than the other potential candidates for GOP?



I'll answer honesty from my prospective.  He is another Bush.  That's all it takes to keep him off my Christmas card list.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Who of the following would you like to see run in 2016 on the republican ticket?

- Jeb Bush

- Ben Carson

- Chris Christie

- Mike Huckabee

- Rand Paul

- Rick Perry

- Marco Rubio

- Scott Walker

...or someone else?


----------



## BobF (Feb 13, 2015)

Excitement already?    We have over a year and a half yet till the speeches are over and the election competitors take over for the election itself.

It would be nice if it stayed cool for a few months yet and we find who the competitors are and they start rumbling for the votes.   I would like too hear of someone other than Bush myself.    Far too many still deciding what to do.   Even the Dems don't really have any action yet.   They should be having some activity to decide who if Hillary doesn't really get going.   She is getting too old to be my consideration.   But she will be much better than what we have today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not excited at all, I just wondered when I saw this article if the money factor behind him would override the popularity of the candidate in the party.


----------



## BobF (Feb 13, 2015)

Well it happened in the Democrat race 7 or 8 years ago.   Hillary was coming along pretty well then old money bags Obama showed up and bought the seat away from her.   Money does swing lots of folks in the US.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, so money is power.


----------



## darroll (Feb 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Darroll, Umm that doesn't even apply, does it?



It should.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

darroll said:


> Now you know who to bash now.
> It's ok to bash a white guy.................... but bash a black and you are a racist.
> 
> Racist is not even a word.
> It’s a crybaby lullaby.



What in the Sam Hill are you talking about..... It doesn't even make any sense..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What in the Sam Hill are you talking about..... It doesn't even make any sense..



Uh.....I think he needs to rethink his post.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 13, 2015)

First off, I'm quite conservative.  That being said, I don't think Jeb Bush should run.  I have no idea of his stand on the issues, but I think that a political dynasty is not what the United States needs, be it the Bush family, Clinton family, Kennedy family or any other family.  The very idea of any family wielding that much power is reprehensible to me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 14, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> First off, I'm quite conservative.  That being said, I don't think Jeb Bush should run.  I have no idea of his stand on the issues, but I think that a political dynasty is not what the United States needs, be it the Bush family, Clinton family, Kennedy family or any other family.  The very idea of any family wielding that much power is reprehensible to me.



I agree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 14, 2015)

Well... President Hillary Clinton wii have her 8 years.... the Bushes had 2 shots at it..  So... next up... The Clintons.


----------



## BobF (Feb 14, 2015)

Hillary will be better than what we have now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> First off, I'm quite conservative.  That being said, I don't think Jeb Bush should run.  I have no idea of his stand on the issues, but I think that a political dynasty is not what the United States needs, be it the Bush family, Clinton family, Kennedy family or any other family.  The very idea of any family wielding that much power is reprehensible to me.



I feel the same way about the family thing, but _three _times for the Bush family is crazy, IMO.  Not as easy to run for president in the US as one would have thought years ago.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

With the political posture of TODAYS Republican party, I will not even consider voting for their candidate.  I was a Republican years ago but then the party left me with it's attempts to decimate the 90% that used to include a middle class.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)

Even Mama Bush said there were too many Bushes in the White House, but now that Jeb's got his eye on the prize, she's flipflopped.



> Call it the first flip-flop of the 2016 presidential campaign.Barbara Bush said Friday that she no longer feels that too many Bushes have occupied the White House.
> 
> “What do you mean, ‘Too many Bushes’? I’ve changed my mind,” she said in a carefully coordinated Skype announcement at a Bonita Springs, Florida, dinner for hundreds of her son's supporters, according to the Washington Post.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

Why Jeb Bush should not pretend his brother's wars never happened.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02/17/jeb-bush-pretend-brothers-wars-happened.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Why Jeb Bush should not pretend his brother's wars never happened.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02/17/jeb-bush-pretend-brothers-wars-happened.html



All due to a Bush lie!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

From the link



> I won’t talk about the past. I’ll talk about the future. If I’m in the process of considering the possibility of running, it’s not about re-litigating anything in the past. It’s about trying to create a set of ideas and principles that will help us move forward.



What he REALLY means is that he won't talk about the parts of the past he doesn't want to...    However,  If he does run... the minute he starts talking about his years as GOVERNOR he should be immediately stopped and reminded of this statement..


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> With the political posture of TODAYS Republican party, I will not even consider voting for their candidate.  I was a Republican years ago but then the party left me with it's attempts to decimate the 90% that used to include a middle class.



This, my experience as well.           Don't ever confuse the word "conservative" to mean being a Republican, as they define their values at present.   "Right-Winger" is more appropriate, sadly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> This, my experience as well.           Don't ever confuse the word "conservative" to mean being a Republican, as they define their values at present.   "Right-Winger" is more appropriate, sadly.



I agree completely.  Once the far Religious Right took control of the Party it pulled the party so far to the right that there is little room for any moderate.  What's so sad is that it is the very small minority of people that are being pandered to.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 17, 2015)

Edit: Oops, I thought that my [previous] post got accidentally cancelled(by me); oh well, at least I got to expound a bit. 



SeaBreeze said:


> Why Jeb Bush should not pretend his brother's wars never happened. http://www.politicususa.com/2015/02/17/jeb-bush-pretend-brothers-wars-happened.html



A charge of treason, in addition to mass murder would be in order, but I understand the hesitance to charge a sitting or former president.




AZ Jim said:


> With the political posture of TODAYS Republican party, I will not even consider voting for their candidate.  I was a Republican years ago but then the party left me with it's attempts to decimate the 90% that used to include a middle class.



My experience as well.   

Conservative***=responsible
Republican*≠*conservative


*
**Definition:
con·serv·a·tive
kənˈsərvədiv/
_adjective_
adjective: *conservative*
*1*. 
having the power or tendency to conserve or preserve. 

*Conserve? Oh no, sounds like tree-huggers!*

Definition

Conserve
 verb (used with object), conserved, conserving.    1.  to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of: Conserve your strength for the race.


  2.  to use or manage (natural resources) wisely; preserve; save: Conserve the woodlands.

Sound like the GOP?   Naw!


----------



## drifter (Feb 18, 2015)

Right now it's H. Clinton vs J. Bush. It will continue to be H. Clinton but the GOP side could change but on the list presented above, only Jeb is electable. I don't know about J B, perhaps those who live in Florida know him better, but Hillary is a wolf in sheeps clothing. This from an independent who has swung both ways.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> Right now it's H. Clinton vs J. Bush. It will continue to be H. Clinton but the GOP side could change but on the list presented above, only Jeb is electable. I don't know about J B, perhaps those who live in Florida know him better, but Hillary is a wolf in sheeps clothing. This from an independent who has swung both ways.




Watch out for Scott Walker..  He is presently the darling of the far Right.. just look at his agenda in Wisconsin for a hint.. He also has been bred, groomed and supported by the Koch Brothers his entire career... Their money alone makes him a contender... and HE is your real wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I was at the Jeb fundraiser and it was a superb affair, especially the strippers...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 19, 2015)

I heard on the news this morning that 19 out of Jebs  21 foreign policy advisors came either from his fathers administration or his brother's....  So much for that "I'm my own man" routine...    THAT is really, really scary.... 


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...cy-team-is-eerily-familiar-in-1-venn-diagram/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

And the drinks and drugs were extraordinary...


----------



## BobF (Feb 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I heard on the news this morning that 19 out of Jebs  21 foreign policy advisors came either from his fathers administration or his brother's....  So much for that "I'm my own man" routine...    THAT is really, really scary....
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...cy-team-is-eerily-familiar-in-1-venn-diagram/



Are you pretending to believe that all the Democrats politicians are not problems?    Look to what we have today.   One who never has allowed our Congress to make the decisions or offer guidance for 6 years  now.    It might be time for new politicians of either side to see if their is any honesty left in the US.    Rather doubtful to say the least.


----------

